# 21 years..........poof



## Thumper (Mar 23, 2013)

Had been working the 180 method, been doing the MC thing, she started attending IC meetings. Thought things were progressing nicely, boom, talked to me today and said she had no desire to work on, or attempt to save the marriage any further. From positive to ultimate negative in less than 24 hours. GULP

Time to give up on the pipe dream and move on. Picking up the pieces, going to find even more of myself, and battle on.


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

Its all you can do. Mine left after almost 25 year didn't want any counceling - just wanted to move on with ow. After a couple of months I'm realizing he did me a favor-


----------



## Stretch (Dec 12, 2012)

It is hard not to get p!$$ed about wasting most of my adult life with the wrong person who could not keep a promise.

Now she can have a pretend marriage to her brother that my mother-in-law always wanted.

With vinegar,
Stretch


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Thumper, 

You've been at this a good while. She's not fooling any of us. She got you out of the house for a reason. Who is the OM?


----------

